# Wo kauft ihr eure Spiele?



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich würde ganz gerne wissen wo ihr eure Spiele einkauft.

- Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)
- Weltbild
- EA Store (Downloadmanager)
- Steam
- Impulse Store
- Games for Windows-Live Store
- Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.)
- Sonstiges (Bitte im Thread angeben)

Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich.


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Juli 2010)

Bisher 

- Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.) 
- Sonstiges (Bitte im Thread angeben) <- gebraucht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Juli 2010)

[X] Steam, g2play

Es gibt schon eine ähnliche Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/73585-bezugsquellen-fuer-spiele.html, auch wenn diese nicht auf die einzelnen Downloadplattformen eingeht.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2010)

Amazon


----------



## Seven (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Spiele Unzensiert hier in Dland auf den Markt kommen Traditionell im Laden. Wenn sie geschnitten kommen kaufe ich sie bei Amazon UK.


----------



## melz (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kauf meine Spiele,

- Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.)
- Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)

und natürlich bei GamesOnly!!! 

GamesOnly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii, PSP & More


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Juli 2010)

(x) traditionell im laden

oder eben bei​ 
(x) amazon


----------



## maGic (10. Juli 2010)

"Games Garden" nähe Staturn in Nürnberg. 

Dort könnte man Osi-Versionen kaufen, Und Games die noch nicht erscheinen auch kaufen.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Juli 2010)

Ahhh ein Franke

Kaufe meine bei 
- MM
- Saturn
- TeVi

haben meist günstige Preise!  Kaufe eigentlich fast alles im Laden.


----------



## boss3D (10. Juli 2010)

[X]  _Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)_

... oder andere online-Shops. Zum Spielekaufen gehe ich echt nicht aus dem Haus.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Raz3r (10. Juli 2010)

[x] Sonstiges 

ich kaufe da wo es die Spiele am günstigsten gibt.
Das ist oft im Internet oder ab und zu auch im Laden.


----------



## ReaCT (10. Juli 2010)

Amazon
Steam
im Laden
sonstiges/gebraucht beim Freund oder bei nem grossen Onlineshop 

Oja und beim Graka Kauf


----------



## computertod (10. Juli 2010)

entweder gebraucht, oder im Laden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juli 2010)

[x] Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)
[x] Steam
[x] Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.)
[x] Sonstiges (Bitte im Thread angeben) -> auch shops wie cdwow oder wow

Da wo es am billigsten ist. Um ein Spiel Uncut zu bekommen halt auch im Ausland


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Juli 2010)

Bei Amazon Uk wenn es um Uncuts geht,ansonsten Steam.


----------



## Ceyone (10. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sind es meistens :

amazon.de oder uk, Steam oder Sklep dla Graczy GRY-OnLine S.A. - sklep.gry-online.pl - gry, konsole, akcesoria, abonamenty, PC, X360, PS3, PS2 i inne
bei letzteren sind auch alle Spiele uncut.
Des Weiteren gibt es auch Sonderangebote wie jetzt gerade für Mass Effect 2 oder L4D2 für je 11 €. 
Dort kaufe ich fast nur Multilingual Titel,
bei Steam Spielen ist das ja eh egal.
Die Versandkosten betragen 6 € und man sollte ein bissien Polnisch lesen können xD.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juli 2010)

[X] Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)
[X] Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.)
[X] Sonstiges:

für Uncut-Games in Österreich


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

[x] Amazon (uk, com und fr inbegriffen)
[x] Steam
[x] Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.


----------



## shoon (10. Juli 2010)

[x] traditionell im Laden, meistens bei Saturn.

mfg shoon


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (11. Juli 2010)

[x] Im Internet. Aber nicht bei Amazon & Co. (Einmal bei Amazon bestellt, und danach nie wieder!) Nur manchmal auch traditionell beim Saturn in Dortmund. Weil der lokale Saturn in Hamm zum  ist. (Mickrige Spielauswahl, gesalzene preise, und "Servicewüste" etc.) Und "Ich bin doch nicht blöd" gibts hier nicht...


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

Traditionell im Laden (Real, Karstadt, Kaufhof etc.)


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2016)

Aufem Krabbeltisch...


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

Bei Media Markt wenns Angebote gibt z.b. 3 für 50 € oder bei ebay. Für PC kaufe ich immer bei Steam.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. März 2016)

Natürlich im Laden. Das war noch eine Zeit, wo man Spiele installiert hatte und sofort loslegen konnte, ohne Dutzende GBs runterzuladen an Patches, dem Spiel selbst etc...

Sonstiges: Natürlich hier im Forum gebraucht


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2016)

Keyhändler, vereinzelt auch direkt bei Origin oder STEAM, hin und wieder bei Amazon. 

Alles nur digital. Warum sollte ich in einen Laden gehen, mir dort eine billige DVD-Hülle mit billigem Inlay kaufen, um dann zurück zu Hause den gesamten Spielinhalt doch runterladen zu müssen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2016)

Media Markt, gar nicht (ist mir am liebsten XD) oder bei Amazon. Ich hab halt kein DSL. Daher kann ich kein Steam nutzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. April 2016)

Gameladen, MMOGA, Gamekeys.biz


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Media Markt, gar nicht (ist mir am liebsten XD) oder bei Amazon. Ich hab halt kein DSL. Daher kann ich kein Steam nutzen.



Wat? Wie geht das denn an?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Aufem Krabbeltisch...


Aha wobei ich mir mehr Chancen auf dem Grabbeltisch ausrechne 
Ich versuche mein Glück im lokalen Handel oder am großen Strom. Bei sonstiges wäre es dann als Dreingabe in einem Heft. Steam, Origin und Ubi kommen an den Start wenn es was für Lau gibt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. April 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wat? Wie geht das denn an?


Gar nicht oder kein Steam bzw. Breitbandinternet?


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. April 2016)

Amazon oder Xbox-Live, muss leider gestehen das ich zu 80% nurmehr auf der Konsole zocke


----------



## marcely0 (8. April 2016)

Also für mich ist traditionell etwas über Steam zu kaufen  

Ansonsten kommt noch Amazon oder MMOGA in frage. 

Im "reallife" entweder bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn je nachdem ob ich zurzeit in der Stadt bin und was nettes rausgekommen ist  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

Ich kaufe meine Spiele zu 90% bei G2A, ansonsten je nach Preis bei Steam oder GoG. Ich warte so oder so immer ne Weile bis mir ein neues Spiel kaufe, da macht es am Ende manchmal nicht mal mehr einen Unterschied. ^^


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (9. Juni 2016)

Steam natürlich, wozu den rausgehen


----------

